# New Piece



## Jethro85 (Jul 8, 2009)

I was really bored so I made this today in class. This is my second project.







I went to high school with the girl and the guy is her boyfriend who is also a model.

This class is really freakin boring.

Here is a link to the full size image: Click Me


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 8, 2009)

What kind of high school are you going to? You must be one of those kids on tv that go to a high school were everyones sexy, can dance, and has way too many problems. But seriously the image is pretty nice. It feels a little off balance though. Maybe try to add some more swirly in the upper left corner to balance it out. 

And since everyone else is gonna say it: "thats some nice cleavage."


----------



## olliepop2000 (Jul 8, 2009)

nice norks


----------



## Jethro85 (Jul 8, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> What kind of high school are you going to? You must be one of those kids on tv that go to a high school were everyones sexy, can dance, and has way too many problems. But seriously the image is pretty nice. It feels a little off balance though. Maybe try to add some more swirly in the upper left corner to balance it out.
> 
> And since everyone else is gonna say it: "thats some nice cleavage."



LoL I went to a normal high school, that girl is just really hot. Shes a model for Harley Davidson now I think. I don't know her boyfriend, she just had that picture of him so I added it.

That's a great suggestion to add more of that brush in the top corner, I didn't think about that.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 9, 2009)

One word: Boobies.

Lol, very nicely done though.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 10, 2009)

Closed


----------

